# Galego: pau viradoiro ...troncho que troncho



## Calambur

Hola.

Por favor, necesito ayuda con un par de versos de Rosalía de Castro.
Corresponden al poema "San Antonio bendito". Dice:

Unha muller sin home...
¡santo bendito!,
é corpiño sin alma,
festa sin trigo.
*Pau viradoiro*
que onde queira que vaia
*troncho que troncho.*

Lo que no entiendo es lo que está en negrita (puse la estrofa completa para dar suficiente contexto).
Capto el sentido (creo) pero no me doy cuenta de cuál sería la traducción.

Todo comentario será muy bienvenido.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## jilar

¡Uy!, el gallego que empleaba Rosalía no es como el que nos enseñan en la escuela hoy día. Ni estaba normativizado, o sea, no había un gallego estándar. Por Santiago hablarían a su manera, por Ourense a la suya, etc...
Y se nota en ella la influencia del castellano. Por ejemplo, el "sin" es "sen".
Son solteiro, estou  sen muller. 
Soy soltero, estoy sin mujer.

Dicho esto, se entiende, claro que se entiende.
Pau es palo, como puede ser una vara.
Viradoiro tiene que surgir del verbo virar, que es torcer, girar (Vira á dereita=Gira a la derecha)
Entonces "pau viradoiro" es un palo torcido. Como palo, o vara, no es bueno, esa es la idea.

Lo último "troncho" es del verbo tronchar: cortar, romper, partir
Si piensas en tronzar verás a qué dio la palabra latina en castellano.
Sería entonces:
Tronzo que tronzo.

La idea final es esta:
Como llevar un palo torcido (=un bastón o una vara de mala calidad) que donde quiera que voy acabo rompiendo.

Rompe ese palo porque no es bueno como vara o bastón, por no ser recto.


----------



## Circunflejo

jilar said:


> Sería entonces:
> Tronzo que tronzo.


El verbo tronchar existe en castellano y, en este caso, creo que es más adecuado que el verbo tronzar por lo que sería troncho que troncho; es decir, es la única frase del texto que no haría falta traducir.

En lo que hace referencia a viradoiro, he de decir que el verbo virar también existe en castellano. Sin embargo, no tengo claro que, en este caso, viradoiro signifique torcido (como usted sugiere) en vez de cambiante que es el significado que figura en el diccionario de la RAG.


----------



## Calambur

jilar said:


> se entiende, claro que se entiende.



¡Qué maravilla, @jilar !

No tengo palabras para agradecerte.

A mí nadie me enseñó galego -soy argentina, rioplatense -; lo aprendí sola, como pude, oyendo canciones, y luego comprándome el _Diccionario Xerais da Lingua _y una buena gramática. Luego he leído cuentos y novelas, algunas clásicas, como _A esmorga_, pero no me pidan más...
Me derrito de placer con esa lengua tan bonita, pero se me escapan algunas cosillas; y me "trabé" con esos versos hace añares y así quedé: trabada.

Ahora volví a leerlos y... ¡peor!, porque usé una edición bilingüe (galego-castellano) y la traducción al castellano terminó de confundirme, porque dice:
_Pau viradoiro, etc. = loca ventada / que donde quiera que vaya / troncho que troncho_ (El libro es _Cantares Gallegos_, Akal Bolsillo - Serie Clásicos.)
(Con todo respeto, pienso que el traductor tampoco los entendió.)

Pero, *luego de tus detalladas explicaciones, comprendí. Y me siento muy feliz por eso.*

No es mi intención traducirlo para otros, pero en cuanto a la idea final, creo que ella se está comparando con un 'pau viradoiro', que siempre termina rompiéndose.
(No me parece que ella lo rompa porque es de mala calidad, sino que ese 'pau' se rompe solo -pero, en cualquier caso, a los fines de entender esos versos, me alcanza perfecto-.)

Te agradezco de todo corazón.

Vivi


----------



## Calambur

Circunflejo said:


> En lo que hace referencia a viradoiro, he de decir que el verbo virar también existe en castellano. Sin embargo, no tengo claro que, en este caso, viradoiro signifique torcido (como usted sugiere) en vez de cambiante que es el significado que figura en el diccionario de la RAG.


Perdón que me meta a opinar sobre un tema que, como digo en mi mensaje anterior, no domino.
Pero quiero hacer una observación: el diccionario de la Real Academia Galega dice, en efecto *cambiante *(como adjetivo); y como sustantivo remite a *virador*, y el concepto no calza muy bien para el caso que yo plateé.

PERO mi diccionario de galego -que mencioné antes- registra *viradeiro* (de _virar_) como adjetivo, y ahí sí que el sentido cierra (o eso me parece a mí, que, como digo, "toco de oído").

Gracias por tu intervención, @Circunflejo.

Saludos._


----------



## jilar

Sobre "pau viradoiro" hay algunos comentarios que cualquiera puede localizar en la red. Incluso hay un significado que sería el saúco. Una planta arbustiva que por mi zona se conoce, en gallego, como "biouteiro" -en palabras de mis propios abuelos- existiendo la forma " bieiteiro".

Lo más característico del saúco es que es muy ramificado, es complicado por tanto obtener una vara recta que sirva como bastón. Y la otra característica, la cual aprovechaba la generación de mis abuelos, es que su centro, del tronco, no es de madera, sino como una especie de espuma densa.
Con trozos de ramas, limpiaban ese centro y hacían "tirataques". Vamos, como una cerbatana, pero no soplaban, lanzaban semillas del laurel metiendo una vara con fuerza, preparada para que entrase por el hueco de la rama de saúco.

Dicho esto, "viradoiro" nunca lo escuché, tampoco el gallego es mi lengua de común, sino el castellano, pero teniendo el sufijo que tiene solo puede significar dos cosas:
Que vira/gira
O que hace virar/girar.

Es como leer en castellano virador/girador y lo que ello sugiere al lector.

Al menos desde un análisis gramatical básico. Otra cosa es que con el tiempo o por la propia evolución acabe teniendo un significado parecido o incluso muy diferente.

@Circunflejo , sobre "troncho que troncho", si alguien me pregunta por ella y dice que no acaba de entenderlo, se lo tendré que explicar con otras palabras, ¿no? 

Saludos.


----------



## Circunflejo

He de decir que yo no hablo gallego y que, por supuesto, no pienso discutir la traducción de un gallego. Dicho esto, _pau viradoiro_ lo entendí como una persona (representada metafóricamente por un palo) que va de aquí para allá buscando algo (en este caso un hombre) sin encontrarlo. Ello hace que la traducción normativa de _viradoiro _(cambiante) no me parezca descabellada aunque la explicación que dio @jilar también me parece plausible; de ahí mis dudas. Teniendo en cuenta que yo ni soy gallego ni hablo gallego y que él sí que es gallego, lo más probable es que sea él quien esté en lo cierto.


----------



## jilar

No pasa nada. De hecho todo lo que explicas bien puede ser posible, como muchas otras metáforas.
Por ejemplo, catalogar a una persona de "palo" puede ser por su anatomía, alguien alto y delgado -cual las proporciones de una vara o palo- o bien por cómo se comporta al ser alguien estirado (tenemos envarado).

Y el añadido de "viradoiro", o bien como dices, o bien para lo que llamamos ser un veleta. O si hay bandos por medio se dice un cambiachaquetas.

Como vemos, interpretaciones puede haber muchas, y más si incluimos metáforas. Por eso yo me ajusté a lo simple, a una interpretación lo más literal posible. Si dice pau, pues palo. Sin complicarnos más.

Lo que quiso decir Rosalía sólo lo sabe ella, diría.
Yo creo que la idea básica de esos versos se capta, incluso con una interpretación literal.
Está nombrando una serie de cosas que no están bien del todo, que están incompletas o que funcionan mal. Y todo ello para compararlo con " una mujer sin marido " (y digo marido y no hombre porque en esos tiempos eso era el hombre de una mujer. De hecho en gallego se sigue usando "home" para referirse al marido, aunque en castellano no es así, usar hombre. En cambio sí mujer para esposa. Y muller en gallego)


----------

